# March 16th updated lists



## panther (Mar 16, 2012)

Well no surprise here ,CS was supposed to remove anyone who was still on it from the 2009 test but did not retake 2011 test today.Oh well like I said no surprise ,I guess what they post and what they actually do are 2 different things,maybe next week!


----------



## Agent Stan Smith (Sep 24, 2011)

They're updated now.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Expiration put me up 5 slots and dropped me from 4 ties in my score to 1. I certainly wont be complaining.


----------



## bmwzr3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice.. Put me up 9 slots and dropped me from 8 ties to 3.


----------



## Pats1616 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a 100 on the exam with Boston residency. I went from 290 to 185 with only 4 ties. I'll take that


----------



## Stevo6049 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah I jumped over 50 spots in each of my towns... can't complain


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Just like the Jeffersons, Im moving on up and hoping to get a piece of that pie.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwzr3 (Oct 17, 2010)

So if i was rank 26 in a town and got a card, and now im rank 17. Do the other people who got a card but got taken off the still have a chance? Or are you out of the running no matter what?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Just like the Jeffersons, Im moving on up and hoping to get a piece of that pie.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


After you get a piece of that pie, chew it, swallow it and have a few years to digest it, be sure to tell me if its as sweet as you thought it would be. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

bmwzr3 said:


> So if i was rank 26 in a town and got a card, and now im rank 17. Do the other people who got a card but got taken off the still have a chance? Or are you out of the running no matter what?


They will still be in the running.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bmwzr3 said:


> So if i was rank 26 in a town and got a card, and now im rank 17. Do the other people who got a card but got taken off the still have a chance? Or are you out of the running no matter what?


They just wont get another card at the next hiring.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

WTF!!!!1

I'm not even on the list!!!

Next time I'm going to actually take the test maybe.


----------

